# 91 240sx digital speedo w/ hud dead



## cncampbell (Sep 4, 2005)

want to know how to fix a dead digital speedo w/ HUD, odmeter not working either.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

It's the HUD control box. There used to be a company that sold them for 325 shipped, but their website is no longer working....you may want to try ebay, or a junkyard. The box looks like a ecu...but it's not the ecu (so don't confuse them.)


----------



## cncampbell (Sep 4, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> It's the HUD control box. There used to be a company that sold them for 325 shipped, but their website is no longer working....you may want to try ebay, or a junkyard. The box looks like a ecu...but it's not the ecu (so don't confuse them.)


 I just bought a total gauge set-up w/ all the HUD hardware and hope that fixes it but was still wanting to know what I could try on this one to fix it? It's already screwed so no harm no foul. I was wondering, "if its digital does it still have a speedo cable system or does it get all info from the rev sensor?"


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

I just figured out how to fix them. I bought a replacement one a year ago and it just went out on sunday. I took it apart and figured it out today.....If anyone wants theirs fixed I will take a look at it. no charge unless it's fixed. you pay for shipping. PM me if anyones interested.


----------

